# "travel systems" vs. babywearing



## akmbloom (Feb 18, 2005)

As my due date gets closer, my husband is all of a sudden convinced that we need to get one of those "travel system" car seat carrier things. He keeps seeing people lugging their babies around in portable carseats at the doctor's office and at coffee shops, and thinks that we need someplace for her to sit when we're out and about. Also, the nurse who helped us check our carseat installation went on and on about how having a seat you can take out of the base is so much more convenient - you don't have to wake the baby up, the seat won't be cold, etc...

My original plan, and what we have, is a convertible infant/toddler carseat, and a stroller that I liked which is not a "travel system" - and then carry the baby in a sling or wrap most of the rest of the time. I have a lot of shoulder/back pain problems and it seems to me like lugging a carseat around would exacerbate them more than wearing the baby. It also seems like dealing with a stroller or seat every time you want to go anywhere would be a pain - a piece of fabric is much smaller and less heavy! Plus, I'd rather have the baby in my arms than sitting on the floor in some seat.

However, my husband is not really sold on the idea of slings/baby carriers (even something like a Bjorn or Snugli) - he doesn't think he will want to wear the baby. I'm hoping that he'll change his mind but who knows. And if he doesn't, I don't want to always have to be the one who carries the baby, or seem like I'm trying to hog her by carrying her all the time myself.

Please tell me that you've survived without a portable infant carseat, and that we don't need to go out and get another piece of equipment!


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

We bought a convertible car seat and a sling. MIL got us a very nice, compact, high quality stroller that, 3 months after the baby was born, is still sitting - unused - in the spare bedroom.

DH slings him a lot when we're out in public or just has him in his arms. I sling him because I have two damaged rotor cuffs and it hurts to hold him in my arms for a long stretch.

Last week, we were in Orlando and had a rental car seat. It was the baby bucket, removable style. Besides the fact that that particular seat wasn't nearly as safe as ours, I couldn't stand it. We considered, for oh, about 6 seconds, taking him out with the bucket part, once when he was sleeping. Then, we rolled our eyes and thought about how he barely stirs when he's sleeping and you remove him from the seat.

In our convertible seat, we have a Kiddapotamus Snuzzler http://tinyurl.com/4pqt7 It's very cozy and keeps him from feeling the cold seat. The Snuzzler is so fuzzy that it doesn't really ever feel cold and warms up quickly. Living in PA this winter hasn't been a problem at all.

I don't have a good way to tell you to help convince your hubby, but wish you good luck. All of that baby crap is just that. Crap.

See my thread on Slingin' Daddy. http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=260223 I wouldn't tell your DH about the attention he'll get. That thought might freak him out, though the actual attention will probably be loved.


----------



## Bekka (Nov 20, 2001)

The one time that I felt that it really was better to have the portable car seat for tiny baby, is when the baby is born in the coldest part of winter. I'm talking 20 F with wind chill of -10 or something, b/c you can snuggle the baby all into the car seat and not have to carry her out to the car, then get her out of the car seat to go into wherever.

My current baby was born at that time of year, but we just didn't go many places for the first couple of months (slingin' for out to the bus stop to meet sis), and he's so big he outgrew the portable by 4 mos. old, height and weight. SO, we really only used it for about two months as portable, but having that option was good. PLUS, he is a lighter sleeper than the other two have been, even from infancy, so he DID wake up when removed from carseat. Easily nursed back down, though!









Just my .02.


----------



## AnnR33 (Aug 1, 2002)

I can honestly say we've taken the baby bucket out of the car less than 6x and my DS is 4 mos old. We were loaned a "travel system" stroller for the carseat and just gave it back after never using it even once!!
DH wasn't so sure about the babywearing thing but now he makes sure we have the "baby sack" before we leave anywhere!







I usually sling DS but DH does do his share when I ask and he has worn a mei tai around the house but still working on him to do it in public LOL I even got him one with a "manly" stripe that he's 'considering' wearing out :LOL Trust me-first long walk at the zoo this spring and he'll be begging for it.
Here's my suggestion:
Tell DH to try it your way for 1 month-if after that he really thinks you need a "travel system" then you'll talk about it. I know it only took a few weeks for my DH to be convinced how easy and convenient it was.
And for eating out I wear him in my pouch most of the time and sometimes DH will just hold him on his lap but we've never taken the seat into the a restaurant.
Good luck
Ann


----------



## Jennifer Z (Sep 15, 2002)

We did have a convertible car seat, but the only time that feature was a good one was with really bad weather. He was born at the end of December and the fact I could get him all snuggled in to the seat inside, and then run outside, snap him in really fast, and get the doors closed was nice. We took it in to restaurants and such so that it would be warm for the trip back to the car, but took him out as soon as we got inside. (heavy winds here so getting him latched/unlatched in the car meant he would have been in bitter wind....there was very little protection from the wind as soon as you opened the car doors)

A stroller is nice in the mall, only because it is like having your own personal shopping cart to carry all your packages and diaper bag. :LOL


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Despite being ultra-organic eaters at home, we do like to eat out a lot







:

Jett hangs out in his sling, on our lap, or sleeps on the booth seat, cuddled into our coats and his sling. That's when things are going perfectly. Dear little man has a calling though. He is intent that I not eat my food hot. He coos and plays when we first walk into a restaurant and is too busy having fun to nurse. But, lo and behold, food arrives and the little man is dying to nurse, NOW NOW NOW. So, I end up eating one-handed if possible, or DH cuts my food and squeezes my lemon, or I wait while he gets his meal.

In my experience, if a babe is in a seat in a restaurant, they are crying for at least part of the meal. That's a huge nono in my book and I can't stand to see other little ones upset and ignored (besides the fact that I don't want them disturbing my meal.)
(I mean to say that against ignored babies...if the parents are trying to calm them, it doesn't upset me at all.)


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

When it is really cold, I climb in the car with Jett, shut the door and strap him in. Then, I get out and go up front. Works like a charm. (except when I get stuck in the Explorer, whose rear interior door handles don't work. Lesson 1- roll down window and use outside handle. Lesson 2- Lesson 1 only works if key is on. If not, climb up front over the seatbacks.







: )

Also, when it is blustery, I learned a great lesson. Open door/doors on one side of the car at a time. The sun makes the car nice and warm, but you'll lose that heat if you open a driver's door and passenger's door at the same time...immediately blown away.


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

You know, we actually used the seat that pops out of the base a lot for my first. She simply was not a good sleeper, however she would almost always fall asleep in the car. I hardly had the heart to wake her and put her in the sling since she'd be wide awake then. So we'd just take out the bucket seat and put it on the stroller if we wanted her to nap longer. It is a pain especially since there are stairs everywhere and you can't use them with a stroller, but it was what worked best for our first DD.

I could have easily skipped the bucket seat with my second baby. Actually she had reflux and did not like her bucket seat at all. She cried a lot whenever we had to drive somewhere.







I moved her to a convertible seat and she did a bit better that way. She loved napping while being carried. She lived in our ellaroo wrap for her first few months. Luckily we lived in the city so could walk most places and we only drove her when we absolutely needed to.

If I were you I wouldn't rush out and buy any more baby gear. If you found that your convertible seat/sling combo wasn't working out for your family you could always buy something else, but there's a good chance what you have will be great.


----------



## Kerlowyn (Mar 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akmbloom*
Please tell me that you've survived without a portable infant carseat, and that we don't need to go out and get another piece of equipment!









:

just lurking on by here...wanted to let you know..

3 kids, never had a removable carseat!
We have the Kelty Kangaroo for DH (his fav)
Ergo or Hotsling for me.

Eating at a restaraunt, holding a baby has never been a problem.


----------



## mackinsiesmom (Apr 3, 2004)

Don't bother buying one.

We had one bought for us and we never used the stroller until reciently (dd is now 21 months and will sit in it for 10 minutes). It became more of a storage use in the trunk or when I was out shopping it held the bags.

The carseat itself is pretty worthless. Within a few months a child will outgrow it so you will need another carseat. We mainly keeped ours in the car because she never would stay asleep in it after the car stopped moving (if she fell asleep in it) so it was easier for us to keep it in the car. Of course I have seen people used those carseats long after their intended weight and length requirements.

At the hospital I delivered at it was easier for the staff to say they check carseats if you have one of those because they do check the "carseat" itself to make sure the baby is in properly but they never checked our base to see if it was installed properly. They were not thrilled when one of the women didn't have one and they actually had to go outside to check their carseat.


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

I had both a "travel system" and a baby carrier (Baby Bjorn, I discovered slings later and this baby will probably be slung more than Bjorned) and I felt like they were both nice things to have, for different situations.

Pros to the travel system:
- Griff was a high-needs baby who didn't like to sleep. If he fell asleep in the car seat he would wake up as soon as you started taking him out, and then would have a really hard time getting back to sleep and would protest being put in a carrier. It met his needs and ours much better to take the carseat off the base and either carry it into our home or put it on the stroller for trips that involved some walking (like going to the mall)
- strollers are great for carrying your gear, even if baby is in a sling
- it was nice to have a choice of how to carry Griff, since every situation was different and what he liked changed

Pros of the carrier:
- great for using around the house
- great for times when he was awake and easy to transfer from car to carrier
- nice for lulling him to sleep

No, you don't NEED it, but it can be nice to have the portable carseat.

I never got to angst over the travel system purchase, though, since my in-laws just went out and bought one when I was about 20 weeks pg. I ended up being happy with their choice, thank goodness. Griff didn't grow out of it terribly quickly, I think he was 10 or 11 mos old when he needed a new carseat. I didn't see that as an annoyance, since we planned to have more children and now he still uses his newer seat and our new baby will use the infant seat.


----------



## lemon (Dec 8, 2001)

You don't have to get the whole travel system. We didn't. You can get the stroller & sling you want and still get an infant car seat if dh wants to & it's in your budget.

We used the infant car seat as a carrier a lot more than I expected. I wasn't convinced we needed one but went ahead & got one, in part because dh wanted to use it as a bucket.

I was suprised to find that I used the stroller rarely (except for walks) when ds was little. It was all about the sling or in arms or, when wanted, the baby bucket. If you're as lucky as we were, your baby will routinely stay asleep when tranported from the car to home in the carseat. This is a very nice thing. Also, as others have mentioned, they're handy for restaurants. Of course, he rarely stayed in the seat the whole time, but that 30 min respite was very nice. And, in our case, ds did not enjoy being in the sling when we were sitting down after he was six weeks old or so, so we could never sling in restaurants.

The main reason I liked it, especially as a new mom, was just being able to get the baby all ready to go inside and then just get in the car. It made going places easier, somehow. Especially since I had a two-door car and would have had to bend in all kinds of awkward angles to strap the baby in. If you've already got an SUV or minivan or something, it won't matter so much. But even bending down into a four-door all the time takes some getting used to, IMO.

I also think there's something to be said for letting your husband get the equipment he wants, too. Even if it means that there are times when he carries the babe in the bucket when he could be using the sling. IMO, a baby that gets lots of loving attachment time at home can stand the occassional outing in a bucket. Especially when he/she knows that dad's right there if needed.

I reread you post and see that you want to be told it isn't needed. It isn't needed. If you don't have one, you probably won't miss it.

(But if you get one, you probably won't hate it.)


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

Personally, I liked the baby bucket. He would invariably fall asleep in the car and it was really nice to be able to just let him sleep in the bucket while I did the grocery shopping or we ate our food at a restaurant. I mean, like really, really nice, lol. Of course, if he woke up and was unhappy in the bucket, we'd take him out, but sometimes he was content to just hang out in there and soak up the scenery. I never got the hang of eating while wearing DS, I'd always drop crumbs on him, etc. I guess I am just a slob.

The bucket did not last long, he outgrew it at 4 months. I was glad we didn't buy it, we inherited it from my SIL, which was nice because we knew it hadn't been in an accident already or anything like that, so it was OK.

Now, the "travel system"... a waste of $$, IMO. Who wants to lug all that equipment around with them? And they don't fit in the bucket long enough to make it worth it, to get a stroller specifically to snap the bucket into. If I was going to be walking around for a long time, I'd just use the sling. But, I am not a stroller kind of girl to begin with. I like to travel light. We got an umbrella stroller as a gift when DS was a baby and we have never used it, not once. I have a jogging stroller that I take to the park in case DS, now 2.5, gets tired and doesn't feel like walking home, but that's about it.


----------



## bethwl (May 10, 2003)

It isn't needed, but as others said, the infant car seat can be nice. We didn't plan on getting one, but decided to at the last minute. I'm liked it for a couple reasons: when I brought 7 lb. dd out to car from hospital to take home, the infant seat didn't overwhelm her. She fit nicely in it until 6 mos. (18 lbs.) and then transitioned to Britax. Also, I think it's convenient to be able to put the baby in the car seat in the house and then simply click the seat into the base. If when you arrive somewhere, the baby is asleep then it is nice to be able to let them continue sleeping. But if they're awake, then go ahead and put them in a sling. I would usually put dd in a pouch unless she fell asleep in the car seat, then I would just take the seat. We had some great, peaceful restaurant meals in the early days (not like now with a 19 month old) where dd fell asleep in the car on the way, we brought the seat in and set it on the upside down high chair. When dd would wake up, we'd take her out of the seat. I don't think a travel system is necessary at all, though. And most strollers will allow an infant seat to be placed in them securely. They will not say they're compatible and they won't click in, but they'll likely be fine and you can use bungee cords to secure if you want. But maybe telling dh this would dissuade him from buying a travel system. Tell him the stroller you already have will work for that if you need it. And then you can just wear the baby as much as you want and slowly try to introduce him to it. But I'm telling you: the newborn days are the best! It's so easy to carry 10 lbs. of baby compared to 25!


----------



## akmbloom (Feb 18, 2005)

hmmm, well maybe we'll try what we have for a while and see. It's a money issue as much as anything else - I don't want to buy a lot of stuff we won't use since money is very tight. But as far as the back/shoulder pain goes - if we got the baby bucket and DH wanted to carry the baby in it, I could always choose to use the sling and let him do it the way he wants.

But maybe, if we think we'd rather have the snap-in carseat/baby bucket thing, we could get one after a while. I guess we'll have to see how much she wakes up when we take her from the seat to the house (also, we park in a garage in our apartment building so cold weather is really only an issue if we're out somewhere, not when we leave/come home - although the parking is kinda tight so we might have to squeeze into awkward positions to get her in the seat).

So, just in case - I don't think I've seen many infant carseats/carriers that are NOT part of a travel system/stroller combo. Do y'all have any recommendations?


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I very rarely used the infant carseat as a baby carrier. It was much easier just to put her in the sling. When she got bigger, heavier, and was sitting up on her own she liked sitting in the stroller by herself with no carseat. I imagine it was better for making her strong to sit upright. She also could look around at things in the sling and stroller, vs. being in one of those infant carseats in a stroller. A baby can only see the ceiling, mom's face, and half the time the moms seem to keep the babies covered with the hoods so they can't see anything at all.









Two kids, no travel systems. We did fine. And I really like my strollers too (a great place to put all the packages and bags and coats while I'm carrying my baby :LOL ). I'm not a purist baby carrier, but I think if the baby is that small that they can't sit up on their on in a stroller then they really need to be held.

Oh and tell him how being in the carseat too much will increase the chances of the baby having a flat head in the back. My dh liked the front to back Snugli. It was grey/black so "Manly" colors and he liked all the straps and buckles that made it seem high tech.







I liked it too, because Nitara is a reflux baby and needed to be upright, not curled up in the early days.


----------



## Mrs Dimples (Apr 17, 2004)

For the next babe, I will be getting the Britax Companion "bucket" infant carseat, because it has a higher weight and height limit than the Graco Snugride we used with DS. We did find the bucket seat to be convenient, but we NEVER used the stroller that we bought with it. We got rid of it and now we have a very light umbrella stroller for very particular situations, like the zoo. We almost never use a stroller. DS doesn't like it, so even if I bring it it usually just ends up being a purse-transportation-system. :LOL DS outrgew his Snugride seat at 4 months as well - if the next babe is roughly the same size, he will be able to use the Companion for the full year. I like the infant seats because it is easier to get the baby in it in the house, then move the whole enchilada into the car. Using it for carrying an awake baby is kind of silly because it's SO heavy and awkward. Slinging is much easier provided you have a relatively calm baby who sleeps pretty well. JMO.


----------



## Finch (Mar 4, 2005)

We decided not to get a baby bucket with our one and only child for financial reasons. Why buy something the kid is going to outgrow so quickly that's so costly, was our reasoning. We just bought a convertible carseat and used the bjorn a LOT. I guess it could be convenient, the only time we wished we had one was going out to eat. My MIL bought us a used one at a thrift store for us to put him in only at restaurants (in other words, we didn't use it as a carseat, only to seat him in at restaurants), and he screamed in it the entire time. So we simply didn't go out to eat until he could sit up, as I hadn't mastered the sling then (I didn't really work with it a lot until he was older).

My ds hates his stroller now, so yeah, I use it primarily to carry my packages and diaper bag while ds rides in the sling. :LOL

IMO, yeah, I suppose it could be convenient, however, it's a lot of money to chuck out for something the child will outgrow so quickly and could very well HATE being in anyway. The bjorn or sling or kozy or ergo or WHATEVER is so much more convenient, IMO. My baby slept many an afternoon all snuggled up against me in the bjorn, and now konks out in his sling.


----------



## Finch (Mar 4, 2005)

Wanted to add, the carseat we use is the evenflo triumph 5 convertible carseat. Our stroller is the Graco Metrolite LE. My sling is a maya wrap







.


----------



## pfamilygal (Feb 28, 2005)

Another bonus to a removable infant seat is that it can be cheaper. We bought a base for each car and can just move the seat itself. Instead of having to a) buy two seats or b) go through the hassle of removing and installing the seat in either car whenever you need to.

If you buy one, get a Graco. The Evenflos are very hard to take in and out due to the placement of the release button.

Tamara


----------



## ShayWhat (Feb 17, 2005)

I recommend the big stroller for gear reasons, too- especially if you're shopping or at a street fair or something. A lot of them come with a car seat attachment, but some don't.

Don't forget, too- you may not be the only one who needs to transport the baby- my mom takes my kids places and would be completely lost if she had to learn new technology!


----------



## delicious (Jun 16, 2003)

ds has been in a britax marathon from birth. i've always worn him in the sling when we're out, and we've never needed a stroller. we have a big wagon that i'm thinking i might start taking to the park for when both kids get tired of playing....


----------



## morgainesmama (Sep 1, 2004)

I live on the ME/NH/MA border, and we lived in midwestern ME when my first was born -- super duper cold and blustery. Babies can't regulate their body heat very well, and for warmth I was almost more comfortable with her in a sling zipped under my coat on the way to the car in a bunting, settling her into the carseat wiht a blanket I brought from in the house, and then tucking her right back into the sling when I got to my destination. My kids are 1, almost 3, 5, and I've never used a stroller or travel system. I did have the removable seat w/my first -- considered it a "must have," and it was nice to occasionally buckle her in the house, but once that "new mommy" newness wore off a bit at a month old, I almost never took the seat inside. And got rid of it when the second babe came.


----------



## twostraightlines (Aug 28, 2004)

I find this a tough issue, because as much as I hated the bucket carrier, there were circumstances where I found it useful. My son was born mid-December, so I probably would have left home much less if I hadn't used one. He never loved it, and rejoiced when we moved him up to a real carseat, but it was handy to have at times. I did not buy a travel system, but it did fit on my stroller (which I guess does make it a travel system), but I think most of those travel system strollers are terrible quality. We do use a stroller often, and sling my son often as well. We like to have the flexibility, and I don't see the need to make a rule that using a stroller is "bad."

The biggest drawback of the bucket seats to me is the damage they do to your back. I had back problems from when my son was born until he was 6 months old. I thought it was from carrying him in my arms all the time, but when I stopped using the bucket, it healed and I have no problems anymore. My son is now 15 months and 30 lbs. I am also 5' 9" and can't imagine what they must be like for petite women to carry!

I am still torn as to what I will do with the next baby. I am keeping the seat, and think that I will probably use it some. There really is no perfect solution! A sling is optimal, but there is always the waking of the baby.

Have you tried to get one from freecycle.com? You could join the list in your area and post that you are looking for one. Be specific that you want a fairly new one, that meets current safety standards!


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

While the "bucket seat" isn't something you need it is rather nice, especially if your dh will carry it. We don't put coats on dd (thye interfer with the car seat straps) so its much easier to get her all ready in the house and then bring the seat right out to the car. Also they are great if you have a light sleeper. DS could have and still could sleep through almost anything. I tkae him out of his car seat, in the middle of the winter and carry him into thehouse and put him down to finish his nap and barley a stir. Now with dd she constatly wakes up. I don't even know how long we are going to be able to co-sleep since I must wake her up several times a night.

Anyway if you could swing it I'd get the infant seat not only do you have the convience of not waking a sleeping baby, they are also safer for an infant becuase they fit an infant better. Plus it is cheaper and easier to get a second base for a second car, grandparents etc. Once you put that convertible car seat in your car, you'll never want to remove it except when its time to remove it for good.

We have a graco snug ride, I got it for free from my sister but if I had to buy one I probably would have bought a graco also.


----------



## slingingmama (Mar 1, 2005)

I personally don't think they are that great








and so many times even among the non sling wearing people
They end up carrying their baby and are trying to lug that thing around to - just seems pointless
kwim?


----------



## Raynbow (Aug 2, 2004)

:

_Sorry... I realized how harsh this post sounds. Please understand that by the below, I mean people who have their babies in the seats CONSTANTLY - asleep and awake. It is quite common where I live for lil babies to live their lives in these seats and they are rarely out being held or cuddled. I do not mean the rational, AP parents who actually hold and interact with their baby and only use the seat when out shopping or in a restuarant, etc. I mean people whose babies only leave the seats to be changed & bathed. Yes, I do see this - too often._

Ug!
Was given one. Never wanted one. Used it a little as a carseat, never out of the car. I greatly dislike them!
Personally, I feel like people who *always* cart their baby around in one would be better off having a designer purse!








It just seems so... *distant* from the baby. People I see with them never seem to touch or hold their baby - the poor child lives in a plastic basket!
The babies always seem to have huge bald flat spots on the back of their heads - because they *never* come out of the carrier.
I know this one baby - I thought he was 6 or 7 months old based on his developmental skills, size, etc - he was *always* in the carrier. Turns out he is a YEAR old and is just now coming out of the carrier - he is just starting to sit up, doesn't cruise or really even crawl... *shiver*

Maybe once the baby is born he will change his mind...
Another thing to keep in mind is that the carseats with the detachable base are less safe then the one piece seats. They have been known to "let go" and you have to be *extra* cautious to make sure that you are latching the carrier onto the base EVERY single time!
Personally, I had the Graco/Cosco Alpha Omega, which was good, but then I learned of the Britax seats and fell in love! They are so much safer - I had to have one for my younger son, even though it was more then I could afford. I got one and have used it ever since. I love it. Good and solid - dependable and neat, too. No detachables there...
Even if I hadn't read the recalls and warnings about them, I never felt the detachables were secure anyway.
I still sling and Mai Tei my 30-odd lbs Trystan and love it. I have a water sling (solarveil) for the pool, too. I also love that my ring sling doubles as a batik leash when T doesn't want to be carried or hold my hand.


----------



## hazelmama (Nov 2, 2004)

We did the sling-stroller-convertible infant/toddler carseat combo and have been very happy with it. I never felt the need for the removable bucket seat during the 4 months or so that DD would have been eligible for it.

I love using the sling. I almost alway use it when we go out. The stroller we've only used a handful of times, but it was handy during the summer when we were out all day and DD would get tired of being in the sling. This winter I've preferred using the sling exclusively because its easier for me to monitor if DD is warm enough when she's up against me. Also, the sling keeps your hands free and it easily folds up into a purse or bag when not in use.

Also, having a car seat that was removable wouldn't have really helped me anyway since DD usually wakes up as soon as we turn the car off.

If you decide you want a infant carseat/carrier, I would recommend buying it separately rather than as part of a "travel system". That way, you're not stuck with a stroller you don't really like because you prefer a certain car seat or vis versa.

Good luck!


----------



## pfamilygal (Feb 28, 2005)

Something you also may consider, though you won't know til the baby comes out, is the size of the baby. For me the infant seat was a great deal because my babies were tiny (5#7oz, 5#4oz, and 4#15 oz) and were even smaller coming home (Abby was only 4#8 oz at discharge!). They also stayed pretty small and were in the infant carseat until they were 20 lb (14 mo for Nate, 15 mo for Anna). So I never had to buy a combo seat. When they outgrew the infant seat they moved directly to a forward facing toddler seat. It seemed like they fit better in an infant seat. A combo seat would have swallowed them up (we actually even considered renting a car bed for Abby, she was so small). Here's Abby coming home from the hospital http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/...64&uid=3363722 (you have to scroll down to the last pic in the album) - I can't imagine how much tinier she would have looked in a combo seat!

If you have bigger babies though, you may be looking at a new seat a lot sooner.


----------



## Tanibani (Nov 8, 2002)

You need to read the Continuum Concept by Jean Liedloff. That book convinced me to ditch the stroller until my first born was 20 months (at that point, he was too heavy for me to carry.)

Importance of the In-Arms Phase

I drive a lot, so I have a infant seat (bucket seat) and a base to stroll it in, but it was only used for sleeping. When my babe awoke, I carried her in the sling.









I used to be one of those parents







who carried my baby while holding the bucket seat







and it really hurts your arms/back.























It's a case of "monkey see, monkey do." Since you see other parents doing it, you think you should too. Not.

Oh, and I'm the AP/NL person in the family. DH







prefers to carry in-arms (he isn't a sling person.)

*Most travel systems SUCK.* They are so big, bulky and hard to maneuveur. Most of my friends end up ditching their and using a small, better umbrella stroller (Chicco, Maclaren, etc...) that reclines (naps) and is easier to maneuveur (sp?)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *courtrussell*
I find this a tough issue, because as much as I hated the bucket carrier, there were circumstances where I found it useful. My son was born mid-December, so I probably would have left home much less if I hadn't used one. He never loved it, and rejoiced when we moved him up to a real carseat, but it was handy to have at times. I did not buy a travel system, but it did fit on my stroller (which I guess does make it a travel system), but I think most of those travel system strollers are terrible quality. We do use a stroller often, and sling my son often as well. We like to have the flexibility, and I don't see the need to make a rule that using a stroller is "bad."

The biggest drawback of the bucket seats to me is the damage they do to your back. I had back problems from when my son was born until he was 6 months old. I thought it was from carrying him in my arms all the time, but when I stopped using the bucket, it healed and I have no problems anymore. My son is now 15 months and 30 lbs. I am also 5' 9" and can't imagine what they must be like for petite women to carry!

I am still torn as to what I will do with the next baby. I am keeping the seat, and think that I will probably use it some. There really is no perfect solution! A sling is optimal, but there is always the waking of the baby.

Have you tried to get one from freecycle.com? You could join the list in your area and post that you are looking for one. Be specific that you want a fairly new one, that meets current safety standards!


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

:LOL The only use at all I ever had for the bucket seat, other than as a carseat, was as a tool for co-bathing. I would finish washing Julia, and then set her in the bucket all wrapped up in a towel, and then quickly wash myself, and then let her sit in there until I was dried off and ready to dress her. It was very useful in that case, but then again a simple blanket on the floor would have worked just as well.

I had the bucket car seat because I have a compact car, and the convertible seats won't safely fit rear-facing in my car. A car seat safety inspector advised me that I had to get an infant car seat. Actually, DD grew out of the infant seat at 4 months, and I wound up trading in my car, so I wish I'd just done that in the first place.

Carrying those things is back-breaking, especially right after birth when your body is tired and needs time to recover. I honestly would not use it again with my next baby, even though I already have it, except maybe for the bath purpose again-- at least it got used for SOMETHING


----------



## cancat (Jun 15, 2004)

I have a bucket seat, but dd (6 mos.) hates it since the view is so crappy and she doesn't like the "sleeping" angle. Since we drive her MAYBE once every couple weeks, its not such a big issue.

I feel like the travel systems are horrible, however. Babies are kept in them way too long (they really should be out as soon as they have head support) since its just "easier" that way. Personally, my dd prefers to interact with people (in the sling) rather than stare at the cieling. I'm not anti-stroller as there are times when its too slippery outside for me to babywear safely...I use a jogging stroller/bike trailer that will come in handy come summer.

FYI - if you need to use something to cart your stuff at the mall, they often have strollers there you can borrow for free.


----------



## sadiesmom (Feb 18, 2005)

We have an infant car seat with base and a Snap and Go frame. Your bucket just snaps onto the frame. We were given the seat and we use it alot with the Snap and Go cause dd won't stay asleep if we move her out of the car seat and try to put her in a sling. The Snap and Go was like $60 bucks, is super light and is great for zipping in and out of the market, etc. Those travel systems are so heavy and bulky, and you may not even like the stroller part anyway. I purchased a light stroller for when dd is too big for her infant car seat and we have to buy a front facing seat. If she's not sleeping we use a sling.


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

When DD was born, I didn't know much about carriers. I had a Baby Bjorn, but DD took awhile before she could fit into it (I returned it once I got to try it!). I experimented with a borrowed Nojo at the same time as the Baby Bjorn, and realized that if I could find a sling that I liked, I'd be SO happy! While we were at home in those first few months, DD was always carried but we left her in the car seat while sleeping when we were out . . .again, I thought the BB was my only option and she was too small for it. BUT, I always "craved" holding her while out and thought it was wrong to move a sleeping baby, so I didn't push it . . .

We did have a travel system . . .partly because we liked the stroller and the car seat was highly rated by Consumer Reports (Graco). DD has always been small, so like a pp said, she actually did use it for a long time.

Anyway, since money is tight, I would suggest holding off on it. But, I know what you mean about the DH factor . . .DH loves the travel system. This time, though, it'll be DD in the stroller so I don't think I'll have to fight about the "no car seat" (other than eating out) because we are not getting a double stroller at this point. So, DH will be forced into me using the sling 9or him if he chooses).

If you're staying home, though, look at it this way . . .most of the time it will be up to you how you do things, so even if the car seat gets used occasionally with your DH, you will have TONS of BW opportunities!!!!


----------



## ebethmom (Jan 29, 2002)

We have a travel system that was given to us by dh's preacher buddies. They had a shower for us when we were expecting ds, and they wanted to go in on something big.

We used the bucket all the time when ds was a baby. I didn't know the joys of babywearing yet! I had a NoJo, and it was just too bulky with really stiff rings.

Now that dd is here, I sling her a lot more. Dh still prefers to use the stroller. Dd is big enough to sit in the stroller without the bucket now. She is so easygoing - she likes the sling and her stroller.

When ds was 10 - 15 months old, we would always make sure we (I) had the sling when we used the stroller. We would get halfway through a walk, then he would want me to carry him.

I'm glad that we have both the stroller/carseat system AND all of my slings! I usually end up with a stroller full of packages and stuff, carry dd in a sling.


----------

